# Ready for deck framing inspection



## jar546 (May 1, 2015)

Are you really ready?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 2144


View attachment 2144


/monthly_2015_05/IMG_0097.jpg.60eb6677c301b7429d98bbe684d2a8e3.jpg


----------



## jdfruit (May 1, 2015)

This is an NFW photo; got plans & details that show all these conditions as built in the photo


----------



## steveray (May 1, 2015)

Don't worry...they will go back and put the 1.5" nails with the 10 on the head in those double shear holes.....


----------



## north star (May 1, 2015)

*~ ~ % % ~ ~*





Jeff is on his game today !    

Uuuuuuuhhhhmm, ...NO, they are not ready for a

Framing inspection.

They need each opening in the support brackets to have

the manufacturer' fastener correctly installed in them.

Exactly how did they attach that rim board to the existing

ledger board ?

Since the framing is that close to grade, I will ASSUME

that the boards are all pressure treated, or other suitably

approved type wood for a wet environment.......If using

pressure treated wood, I will need to physically see each

nail \ screw that has already been installed, to verify

that they are an approved type of fastener that can be

used in pressure treated wood [  i.e. - yeah, ...pull all

of them out & start over  ].

*~ ~ % % ~ ~*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 1, 2015)

Regarding pulling fasteners, I will generally tell the inspector to pick his 2 favorites and I will back them out.

That has always sufficed if it's an issue.

Brent.


----------



## JCraver (May 1, 2015)

Or you could just match what's in the hanger with what's in the box sitting (most likely) by the screw/nail gun...


----------



## jar546 (May 1, 2015)

We don't need no stinking flashing!


----------



## north star (May 2, 2015)

*+ = + = +*



> "Or you could just match what's in the hanger with what's in the box sitting (most likely) by the screw/nail gun..."


As long as what is actually being used in "that box sitting by the nail gun"is what the manufacturer requires, otherwise pull `em all out and start

over.........It is not my problem if you damage the brackets when removing

the nails.........Go buy some more "new" ones and install them correctly the

2nd time.

*+ = + = +*


----------

